# Is Ziauddin Blacklisted?



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

I've been hearing rumours that Ziauddin Medical University has been blacklisted because of the case on Dr. Asim. Is this true?
Can the case on Dr. Asim actually affect the future of Ziauddin's students and the reputation of the university? Can it affect the students and the university in any way at all?

If anyone knows anything at all regarding this then please enlighten me. I would like authentic info please. This is very worrying.


----------



## UKSKhan (Oct 4, 2016)

A LOT of people discouraged me from applying to ZU this year, mainly due to the aforementioned case. I do think it's begun to slightly affect the university's reputation, and could seriously tarnish it if the case drags on. Uptil two years ago, ZU was held in very high esteem by all my seniors who were applying to med schools, but this year I don't know of any classmates who've applied. However, as far as the blacklisting you mentioned goes, I don't think ZU has been officially blacklisted, otherwise we would've definitely heard something concrete about it in the news or print media. It's been over an year since the arrest, but I've heard nothing of the sort yet, your post is the first instance I heard of any such rumors. I hope for all the students' sake that it doesn't much affect the future of the students in any way. Everyone who's told me to not apply there also said that while this affects the uni's reputation, they don't think ZU will be shut down or anything (because I did hear rumors about _this _which made me very apprehensive), because it's hardly an easy job for so many students to transfer elsewhere during their course of studies. I saw a lot of students submitting their applications, a lot of overseas students too on the interview day, if that helps. I think HEC or PMDC would've intervened in the application process if there were any of the risks regarding students that you mention. Sorry for the long post ; I'd like to hear more about what and where you've heard of these rumors, because I was only in Pakistan for about 2 months in the summer, and you would've obviously heard a lot more if you live there all year round (you do, right?). :thumbsup:


----------



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

Tbh I haven't heard any more than you have(yes, I do live in Pakistan). Initially I was hesitant about applying at ZU because of this whole situation but I did end up applying upon my mother's insistence. One of my friends told me today that ZU is blacklisted and it was the first time that I'd heard such a thing too, you're not the only one  I was very surprised and didn't really believe her but this planted more doubt in me so I thought I had to ask more people. 

All of this really disappoints me :/ ZU really is a very good university and I've only ever heard good things about it from its students. It's even among the top 10 universities as ranked by HEC. I was really hoping that Dr Asim's case wouldn't have too much affect on the university's reputation. I'd been under the impression that the number of years for which a medical university has been successfully running, the quality of education it offers, its faculty and the competence of the doctors it produces mostly accounts for the reputation of the medical university and the value of its degree. I thought all of that would outweigh the affects the case would have on the university. 
I was actually looking forward to receiving a call by them and had placed the uni quite high on my priority list. :/ Btw you've applied there too, haven't you? I remember you from my other thread. Would you accept if they were to offer you admission?

Anyway, don't apologize for the length of the post. I really appreciate that you took the time to post a thorough reply to my question. It was very informative.


----------



## UKSKhan (Oct 4, 2016)

I did apply there, but only as sort of a backup. My main options were DIMC and AKU, and I'm most probably going to DIMC, but I'd still like to know if I got into ZU or not. Some people I know are opting for Bahria instead of ZU though, even though the latter has been around for much longer.
Yeah same, even I was surprised at how many people have told me not to got for ZU. Till last year, it was on the top of my priority list too. In fact, just two years ago, a friend of mine was asked in her interview at another uni why she hadn't applied to ZU, as it was one of the top medical universities in Pakistan. 
Honestly, involving education with politics, I believe, makes any institution a volatile one. More so when a private uni is involved because it's subjected to greater scrutiny maybe? 
You're applying to Bahria too, aren't you? I hope you make it there InshaAllah, and then wherever you end up going turns out to be the best for you.


----------



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

A lot of people I know applied for Bahria instead of ZU too. I can't believe that politics has managed to even come in the way of education. It's depressing.
I'm still not convinced, tbh. I still think ZU is worth it. But because I am scared and doubtful, I'm going ask around a bit more before coming to a conclusion.
Yes, I have applied at Bahria. InshaAllah, I hope that I really do make it there. And thanks a lot, I hope everything turns out to be the best for you too


----------



## Happy khan (Jun 17, 2015)

Which Medical College in Karachi has the lowest merit?


----------



## Dr.crazy (Jul 2, 2015)

Well i heard these rumors last year as well . I can vouch that zu is much better than other private medical colleges Karachi except for aku. I can assure you students still prefer ziauddin. Graduates of top a level institutes in Karachi attend ZU.
As far as bahria is concerned people in Karachi haven't even heard about it. So this speaks a lot about its prestige. 
Otherwise try to get into DOW or SMC.


----------



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes, I understand all of that. But it doesn't erase the possibility that the case can become a problem in the future. What is your take on this btw? Do you think the case can have a direct affect on the university's reputation, the students who are studying there and the value of the degree awarded by them?
Also, where are you applying? Or are you currently a university student?


----------



## Dr.crazy (Jul 2, 2015)

I joined SMC last year.
Dr Asim case is more of a political one just to pressurize ppp in my opinion.
They just can't blacklist a degree granting institute and play with career of so many students. My friends are more than happy over there. The whole case fiasco has already cooled down and will die down in next few months.


----------



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

That brings me so much relief. I really hope that you're right.
Since I'm applying at SMC too, can you tell me how your experience has been over there and what you think about the college and its campus, teaching, facilities, crowd etc?


----------



## Dr.crazy (Jul 2, 2015)

The campus feels overcrowded and yup it's dirty. Teachers are just fine. The crowd is very subjective matter. Since I am from a levels I found adjustment to be a problem, there are very few a level students out of which mostly are girls. None of them from my school Lyceum.The crowd is mostly maila guys and girls. (Sorry if offensive ).


----------



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, that's disappointing. I hope you're doing okay. And don't worry about being offensive because it's not.
I can somewhat relate because I'm one of the few who fell for the hoax that A level students cant get admission in good medical universities and made the mistake of switching to Intermediate after O levels. I never adjusted into the crowd. But that lasted only 2 years so I managed.
Why didn't you try out for ZU yourself then? Wouldn't it have been a better fit for you?


----------



## Dr.crazy (Jul 2, 2015)

I got in SMC on merit so it was rs 30k . I got into zu aswell I still have tons of friends in zu. But we should always step out of our comfort zone. It's a good learning experience.
As far switching from o level to inter is considered it is true that a level students find it hard to get into govt medical school . Like last year only 35 a level students got into Dow and almost same number got into SMC for mbbs.


----------



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh, that's understandable. And I do agree that being outside of your comfort zone is a very good learning experience even though it can be pretty painful. If I talk about myself I think I grew and learned a lot in the past 2 years.
I don't understand those stats though. If you get good grades in A levels and do well in the NTS test then I think getting in shouldn't be a problem. And I believe O/A level students have more of an edge when it comes to the test because they dont follow the rote learning strategy. 
Also, when you switch from O level to Inter everything becomes a mess. The process of getting used to the system feeds on your soul and getting a good percentage just becomes extremely difficult.


----------



## UKSKhan (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi, Dr.crazy. Do you know much about Liaquat National? I went to the campus this summer and found out from the admissions department that the degree awarded to their students is by JSMU, same as SMC. Since you go to SMC, which out of the two would you recommend? 
And yeah, the SMC campus is definitely a hard pill to swallow if you're coming from an A level institutions or abroad. It's my dad's alma matter, so he took me to the campus to show me around and I felt overwhelmed tbh. 
And you're from Lyceum,nice. I've heard wonderful things about that school MashaAllah.:thumbsup:


----------

